# Serial # on my ferguson



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought a ferguson and thought it was a TO 30. I looked up the # and it is 57070 and it falls under the 1951 TO 20. I looked at pics of the to 20 amd they are all grey, but mine is yellow. It appears to be the original paint, could I be reading this wrong? It is still on the tag by the steering wheel. It says to 57070.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it was made in Detroit, it's a 1951 TO 20, if it was built in Coventry England, it would be an FE 35, but I'm sure you do have a TO 20.
As far a the colour goes, quite a few manufacturers offered an industrial version of their tractors for use at airports and for road works and such, and they were yellow from what I have seen.


----------

